# Cardiff Local



## DAIR

Had a bit of a spirited drive yesterday. And am now looking for someone to clean my little Mini. Preferably today or tomorrow.

Any recommendations?


----------



## DAIR

Sorry for the bump. Still in need of someone in Cardiff.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Arpuc

http://www.pro-valets.co.uk

You can check someone in your area using this link


----------



## caymanr26

Give me a shout - happy to help!

Based in Fairwater in Cardiff - OCDetsiling Cardiff Ltd

My Facebook page - 
https://m.facebook.com/OCDetailingCardiff/


----------



## Gareth90

If you fancy another spirited drive then Diamond Finish Vehicle Detailers are based in Newport, CQuartz Finest Approved. 

Check them out!


----------

